# NORFOLKLINE



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

Just checked a couple of sample out / return dates in April - and the fare for a 7m m/home was £54 + £5 each way fuel surcharge.

This was for departure and return at 6am - to use the 8am sailings doubles the price!.

Cheers


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We booked online just before Christmas via the Caravan Club and got daytime (10am out 8am return) sailings for a 6m motorhome for £68 - nothing about fuel surcharges.

Looking on the Norfolkline website the lowest cost sailings didn't match the times on CC site  

Steve


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

I rang Norfolkline a couple of hours ago following a "Flyer" in the post today offering car+5 for £19. I asked whether they were doing any offers for Motorhomes and also whether they had removed the fuel surcharge yet. They answered No to both questions :? So back to Seafrance for me, at least until the Fuel Surcharge is removed. Can't see any reason for that staying in place - and the young lad I spoke to couldn't either 8O


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

yep - Norfolklines have just annoyed me with that multi-trip offer as it doesn't apply to motorhomes. When asked why, I was told it was down to reduced availability on space for motorhomes for 2007.

In other words, NL want cars now as they have become more successful (and need to pay for new ferries!) so they can cram more in to the decks and get more income per crossing.

Us motorhomers have helped put them in the map - now they cut us off.

Has anyone tried booking a multi-trip offer without declaring type of vehicle and then travelling with a motorhome?? They will take multi-trip bookings without a vehicle reg number which I guess would need to be declared when the sailing times are finalised. Could be worth a go??


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Just booked on line out 4th June 0200 hrs from Dover and returning 0200 hrs 4th July - for 6m motorhome - £68 return. No mention of fuel surcharge.


Aaronsdad


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I till now though Norfolkline were the bees knees but after the last quote this year P & O and Seafrance are half the price.

Must try and get a current quote.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

We booked NL through the CC for 8am out on the 1st April and back 12 noon 14th April 8.2 m MH and trailer with Smart on for £138 also same times for July back August £153. 

No fuel charge and I thought very good prices as our declared overall length is 12m. 

They are not dropping MH they are just running a business not a motorhome owner charity. 

Ships are very nice as are the people at the port. Much better than P&O of late - jobsworth types.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My units 14 mtrs and I cant get a quote at less the £370 low season.

Suppose I will have to go to P & O or Seafrance for charity :roll: :roll:


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

I booked before Christmas -combined length just under 14m for July returning August for £150-priced it since and had £370 quoted.
Glad I booked early



Leapy


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

RR said:


> My units 14 mtrs and I cant get a quote at less the £370 low season.
> 
> Suppose I will have to go to P & O or Seafrance for charity :roll: :roll:


As a matter of interest have you looked at the tunnel ? I know they dont make any distinction up to 12 metres, just wondered how it worked out

Andrew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

androidGB said:


> RR said:
> 
> 
> > My units 14 mtrs and I cant get a quote at less the £370 low season.
> ...


Plus i have £100 worth on Tesco vouchers and we can then travel with our hounds :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Booked direct with NL before Christmas, out 17/6 return 10am,15/7 8am, 7 mtr motorhome, 2 adults , £74 inc fuel charge. Who needs the CC or the CCC.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

In the end I still booked with NL - £64 (incl fuel surcharge) for a 6am out from Dover on July 4 and a 8am return on July 14. CC were £4 more expensive for the same trip - and Dover Eurochange couldn't get better than £90something. None of the other operators could get close to that NL price - and as I'm not a MH subscriber can't get that Seafrance deal.

Still doesn't stop me being miffed about the multitrip price though - and yes I know NL are not a charity but they should support those who use them regularly irrespective of vehicle type.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

*Norfolkline*

Spent yesterday afternoon searching out the best price for Channel crossings with an 8M MH and Smart-on-trailer, say <12M ...plus the "pet"; 2 journeys - out (12:00) in April, back (10:00) early July and out in late August, back early November (on similar timings).

Always used Norfolkline before, but this year's web prices are easily double last years - a single is quoted at £159 and I bought returns direct for less last year (including the £30 pet supplement !).

Cheapest I found for Dover-Dunkirk was £144 return with www.ferries-trains-planes but this excluded the "pet" £30 add-on.

SeaFrance with MHF discount came in at £160 return.

This morning, CC came-up trumps with Norfolkline bookings at £150 and £158 respectively, including the £30 pet supplement each time ! 
What a difference from the web pricing !


----------

